

BankSimple Raises A Big Round - Q6T46nT668w6i3m
http://www.businessinsider.com/banksimple-funding-2010-9

======
gyardley
Congratulations to Josh, Shamir, and Alex on the successful fundraising!

~~~
i2pi
Thanks Greg!

------
dstnbrkr
yeah! Looking forward to being a customer of this bank.

